# Forgotten Archery



## Athena (Jun 9, 2013)

So while reading through the forums I remembered some archery video I have seen some time ago and I really liked.The guy in the video actually manages to shoot arrows faster than legolas in the lord of the rings movie 

Reinventing the fastest forgotten archery. [VIDEO]


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Jun 9, 2013)

This is actually awesome. Though how far is he drawing the bow? When he does it for speed it seems he only draws it half way. Would that be useful on a battlefield??


----------



## Athena (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I suppose if this works on a battlefield depends on how far you wanna shoot the arrow.I think for really long range you still gotta draw it completely.


----------



## Spider (Jun 9, 2013)

The man's really good, but you have to realize that Legolas's targets were moving and he was in a life or death situation, whereas the man's targets were stationary. Also Legolas's targets were probably wearing some sort of armor, so he would have had to draw the bow back more than the man (thus taking a longer time).


----------



## Devor (Jun 9, 2013)

This was posted before.  It really depends on the situation.  I would note, it's not just a light draw but also a lighter bow.

The last time this came up, I think I used the phrase "down and dirty street archery."  I think it's a great technique for killing peasants, maybe conscripts, but not armored soldiers.


----------

